
Show HN: Shhhh.work – Speakeasy for boozy coworking during lockdown - shhhh_work
https://www.shhhh.work/
======
bradgessler
Is there a daycare where you can drop off the kids before heading into the
speakeasy?

~~~
shhhh_work
if your kids are 21 they can come to work with you.

------
rabbleroo
The FAQ section gave me a chuckle. Not a lot of info on the landing page but I
just signed up to see what it's all about.

What's the criteria to be accepted into a drinking group?

~~~
shhhh_work
we send an application where you can enter an invite code. use _hacktheworld_
to skip the waitlist and get matched with other HN/YC peeps. otherwise you can
choose to be matched by industry+seniority -or- income.

------
rimjongun
This is fun idea. Website design is fantastic!

~~~
shhhh_work
thanks. simple is better. kinda like work is better with a drink.

